# Rooney, greatest ever England striker?



## Beezerk (Sep 5, 2015)

I was at his full England debut at the Stadium Of Light in 2003 and he tore Turkey to bits, an outstanding performance. Euro 2004 he was superb, I still believe we'd have won that tournament had he not broken his foot. However since then he hasn't done a great deal IMO, yes he's scored a boat load of goals but he hasn't kicked on like I hoped he would.
Lineker was the ultimate poacher but played in a great team (Gazza, Waddle, Beardsley etc), Charlton also had some greats playing with him, you can't really say the same for Rooney though which balances it out.

No doubt he'll break Bobby Charlton's goal scoring record tonight but is he the greatest?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 5, 2015)

When he breaks the record he will be the best.
Most effective player England have had for a decade.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 5, 2015)

What can you judge a striker on other than goals scored....?
That's his job....
When he breaks the record he will become the greatest..
Others might have been better players and aged fewer games but its all about the goals.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 5, 2015)

Not for me.

Wayne Rooney 48 goals from 105 games; 0.457 goals per game
Charlton 49 goals from 106 games; 0.462 goals per game
Jimmy Greaves 44 goals from 57 games; 0.772 goals per game

I'd also say that Greaves & Charlton played in an era of more meaningful games so that goals were harder to come by.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 5, 2015)

No imo he is not the best.

He will become the highest scorer against a minnow and one if not the lowest ranked international team which says it all to me.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Sep 5, 2015)

I like Rooney. 
You do not get close to a record like his by being terrible. Yes he plays lots of games against poor opponents but lots of players do in the modern era.
His goal scoring rate is terrible at the moment but he comes deep to get the ball and his passing range is phenomenal.
As an out and out striker though - pretty meh. His first touch is cumbersome and he is very predictable. Forever cuts inside.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2015)

Not the best IMO - as strikers both Greaves and Linekar are above him


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 5, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not for me.

Wayne Rooney 48 goals from 105 games; 0.457 goals per game
Charlton 49 goals from 106 games; 0.462 goals per game
Jimmy Greaves 44 goals from 57 games; 0.772 goals per game

I'd also say that Greaves & Charlton played in an era of more meaningful games so that goals were harder to come by.
		
Click to expand...

Yep gota agree wih this , somebody might come along with some other stats to prove me wrong but when the Latvias,Lithuanias, Faros etc came on the scene alota the goals may have been easier to come by ..

One big example ..  Robbie Keane 1 behind Gert Mullers record , helped by last nights 2 goals against Gibraltar .. still have to be scored but ...


----------



## freddielong (Sep 5, 2015)

No not even close, he has let England down at every major tournament he has played in.


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 5, 2015)

freddielong said:



			No not even close, he has let England down at every major tournament he has played in.
		
Click to expand...

In Fairness he is in good company on that front tho


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 5, 2015)

It's an odd un. It's like saying Messi is never gonna be the best player ever because he did nowt in major finals. But his records speak for themselves. 

Where as Rooney has done it in the prem, and occasionally he has done it for England, but when it comes to major comps he has gone missing.
cannot deny he has done very well, but the best ever for ENGLAND nah.

wonder if linekar, Charlton, Greaves etc ever went 10 games without scoring.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 5, 2015)

no mention of Shearer?


----------



## freddielong (Sep 5, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			In Fairness he is in good company on that front tho
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely he is far from alone, I just don't think the best ever would have let us down the same. Of the top of my head Gary Lineker always turned up for England.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2015)

The poacher said:



			no mention of Shearer?
		
Click to expand...


Ahead of Rooney as well 

Rooney does score well in qualifiers and friendlies


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 5, 2015)

Rooney as been fantastic for England,but I'd certainly put Shearer in front of him. 
But Rooney as played in some pretty poor England teams. 

To be top all time top scorer is some achievement.


----------



## Craigg (Sep 5, 2015)

Alan Shearer for me. No dramas, no whining, no bullshit. Hard as nails, commited and a great striker.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 5, 2015)

Shearer and Lineker for me, different types of players, but  Shearer also wins on the beard stakes, if he grows one , its a proper one, not the arty pharty one that Lineker has at the moment.

On that subject, think Rooney is still at the bumfluff stage


----------



## arnieboy (Sep 5, 2015)

As well as stats it will also depend on your age. For me the all time great was Jimmy Greaves but you had to see him play in order to appreciate what a great goal scorer he was. Shearer and Lineker were also better strikers than Rooney.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 5, 2015)

Charlton shouldn't really be in the equation as he was predominantly a midfielder. England's greatest striker? Jimmy Greaves for me followed by Lineker and Shearer


----------



## arnieboy (Sep 5, 2015)

Well said Tiger!


----------



## Martin70 (Sep 5, 2015)

Greaves > Shearer > Lineker for me.

Discounting Charlton as he wan't a striker.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 5, 2015)

Not sure any of the other names mentioned(ones of my era at least) had the work rate of Rooney. 
If he was more selfish he'd probably have got even more more goals.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 5, 2015)

Tiger said:



			Charlton shouldn't really be in the equation as he was predominantly a midfielder.
		
Click to expand...

Makes it even more of an achievement then doesn't it?
Maybe I should have titled the thread England's Greatest Ever Goalscorer rather than Striker.


----------



## freddielong (Sep 5, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Makes it even more of an achievement then doesn't it?
Maybe I should have titled the thread England's Greatest Ever Goalscorer rather than Striker.
		
Click to expand...

I agree to score that many without being the goalscorer makes it more of an achievement not less.


----------



## evahakool (Sep 5, 2015)

Greaves for me to score 44 goals in only 57 games must make him the best, just think how many more goals he would have scored if he played the same number of games as Rooney or Charlton .


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 5, 2015)

Greatest Goalscorer, undeniable once he breaks the record, best striker, not in my opinion, but then again he didn't choose when he was born, so unfair to compare era's and other players in the teams, ie, Greaves may not have suited the modern game and Rooney may not have made the grade in the 69's etc


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 5, 2015)

Imurg said:



			What can you judge a striker on other than goals scored....?
That's his job....
When he breaks the record he will become the greatest..
Others might have been better players and aged fewer games but its all about the goals.
		
Click to expand...

Thee are all sorts of other factors that could or maybe should be taken into account. Number of games played; quality of team-mates and/or opposition; removal of Penalties from consideration; would provides something of an 'opportunities' factor. But it's all rather moot.

It does seem to me that Greaves (who is still, and likely always will be, in a pretty bad way) was the 'best' Striker though!

If he does break Charlton's record, the only definite statement that could be made is that he has scored the most goals!


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm not sure I buy into the fact that games are harder now. Granted we play more games. So it's easier for a player to reach 100 caps. But looking online at our record in the sixties we still handed out quite a few beatings of more than 4/5 goals. So the opportunity to score wasn't any harder than it is now. 

Obviosuly in stats. Greaves win. In the era I've watched (mid 90's). If England had once chance in a game I'd want Owen to be on the end of it. 

Shearer was the prems ever striker imo, and had an awesome euro 96, but I feel Rooney has played in the poorest team of all of them mentioned. He also doesn't take too many pens. So could probably be nearer 60 now.


----------



## c1973 (Sep 5, 2015)

It has to be Greavsie, no? 

His strike rate at international level is exceptional by any measure. 


Didn't Charlton play mostly as a midfielder? If so, then his strike rate from that position beats Rooney hands down as well.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 5, 2015)

Too few goals in tournaments when it matters and too many in qualifiers against soft, low quality teams. A fine striker, you don't get to that number by fluke, but not in the elite. Greaves and Charlton were before my time but they and Lineker, certainly my era, scored in the big games at big tournaments and against top opposition. That puts them above Rooney and other strikers, Shearer, Owen would also rank above him for the same reasons. Finney, Lofthouse and Mortenson scored well but I just don't know enough about that era.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 5, 2015)

Starting off I don't believe Rooney is Englands greatest striker, to me Lineker or Shearer would get the shout, regardless of goals scored.
But for those mentioning Greaves and Charlton and the quality of the opposition they both played when we had the Home internationals every year. Nearly 25% of Greaves international appearances were against the home Nations and a lot of his goals came against Scotland, N Ireland and Wales season after season, he scored hat tricks against Luxembourg, played in England teams that put 6 past Switzerland, 9 past Scotland, 6 past Norway, 8 past N Ireland. *He only scored 4 goals in actual World/European cups and 3 came against Luxembourg*
Over 30% of Charlton's goals came against the Home Nations. *Only 14 of Charlton's goals came in Competition and 5 of them were against Luxembourg*.

*Wayne Rooney has scored 34 Goals in World/European Comps*


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 5, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Starting off I don't believe Rooney is Englands greatest striker, to me Lineker or Shearer would get the shout, regardless of goals scored.
But for those mentioning Greaves and Charlton and the quality of the opposition they both played when we had the Home internationals every year. Nearly 25% of Greaves international appearances were against the home Nations and a lot of his goals came against Scotland, N Ireland and Wales season after season, he scored hat tricks against Luxembourg, played in England teams that put 6 past Switzerland, 9 past Scotland, 6 past Norway, 8 past N Ireland. *He only scored 4 goals in actual World/European cups and 3 came against Luxembourg*
Over 30% of Charlton's goals came against the Home Nations. *Only 14 of Charlton's goals came in Competition and 5 of them were against Luxembourg*.

*Wayne Rooney has scored 34 Goals in World/European Comps*

Click to expand...

Excellent post sir.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 5, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Starting off I don't believe Rooney is Englands greatest striker, to me Lineker or Shearer would get the shout, regardless of goals scored.
But for those mentioning Greaves and Charlton and the quality of the opposition they both played when we had the Home internationals every year. Nearly 25% of Greaves international appearances were against the home Nations and a lot of his goals came against Scotland, N Ireland and Wales season after season, he scored hat tricks against Luxembourg, played in England teams that put 6 past Switzerland, 9 past Scotland, 6 past Norway, 8 past N Ireland. *He only scored 4 goals in actual World/European cups and 3 came against Luxembourg*
Over 30% of Charlton's goals came against the Home Nations. *Only 14 of Charlton's goals came in Competition and 5 of them were against Luxembourg*.

*Wayne Rooney has scored 34 Goals in World/European Comps*

Click to expand...

Perfectly well made point.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 5, 2015)

Paul - I doff my cap. Point well made........Still behind Lineker though in terms of goals of importance.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Starting off I don't believe Rooney is Englands greatest striker, to me Lineker or Shearer would get the shout, regardless of goals scored.
But for those mentioning Greaves and Charlton and the quality of the opposition they both played when we had the Home internationals every year. Nearly 25% of Greaves international appearances were against the home Nations and a lot of his goals came against Scotland, N Ireland and Wales season after season, he scored hat tricks against Luxembourg, played in England teams that put 6 past Switzerland, 9 past Scotland, 6 past Norway, 8 past N Ireland. *He only scored 4 goals in actual World/European cups and 3 came against Luxembourg*
Over 30% of Charlton's goals came against the Home Nations. *Only 14 of Charlton's goals came in Competition and 5 of them were against Luxembourg*.

*Wayne Rooney has scored 34 Goals in World/European Comps*

Click to expand...

Rooney has scored a good number of EC/WC goals - mainly in qualifiers ( thinks is 5 in finals with 4 in 2004 when he burst through ) - England play a damn sight more qualifiers now than they did before - how many has Rooney plundered against the likes of San Marino etc ?

Edit - 

Friendlies - 12
WCq- 16 
WCF - 1 
WCQ - 12
ECF - 5


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 5, 2015)

Well he equals the record with that penalty, you can't argue with success, but he needs to perform at the forthcoming euros and WC to really be up there


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 5, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Starting off I don't believe Rooney is Englands greatest striker, to me Lineker or Shearer would get the shout, regardless of goals scored.
But for those mentioning Greaves and Charlton and the quality of the opposition they both played when we had the Home internationals every year. Nearly 25% of Greaves international appearances were against the home Nations and a lot of his goals came against Scotland, N Ireland and Wales season after season, he scored hat tricks against Luxembourg, played in England teams that put 6 past Switzerland, 9 past Scotland, 6 past Norway, 8 past N Ireland. *He only scored 4 goals in actual World/European cups and 3 came against Luxembourg*
Over 30% of Charlton's goals came against the Home Nations. *Only 14 of Charlton's goals came in Competition and 5 of them were against Luxembourg*.

*Wayne Rooney has scored 34 Goals in World/European Comps*

Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Rooney has scored a good number of EC/WC goals - mainly in qualifiers ( thinks is 5 in finals with 4 in 2004 when he burst through ) - England play a damn sight more qualifiers now than they did before - how many has Rooney plundered against the likes of San Marino etc ?

Edit - 

Friendlies - 12
WCq- 16 
WCF - 1 
WCQ - 12
ECF - 5
		
Click to expand...

The full list is here;

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_international_goals_scored_by_Wayne_Rooney

San Marino feature quite a lot, along with the mighty Macedonia, Liechtenstein, Andorra, Kazakhstan, Belarus, Lithuania, Estonai; the list of football's superpowers just goes on and on.  He also got a couple against Scotland.  There's a distinct absence of top notch teams in the list of who he has scored against.


----------



## Fish (Sep 5, 2015)

Quite simply the words Rooney & greatest just don't sit right with me, his _gross_ goals against the amount of games he's played is like saying that my nett scores make me a better golfer than a 6 handicapper playing to an average of 10, they simply don't equate with each other, I'd also take the person into account also, everyone else who's been mentioned are/were all round gentlemen IMO on and mainly off the park, Rooney is a petulant toe rag at times on and off the park :smirk:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			The full list is here;

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_international_goals_scored_by_Wayne_Rooney

San Marino feature quite a lot, along with the mighty Macedonia, Liechtenstein, Andorra, Kazakhstan, Belarus, Lithuania, Estonai; the list of football's superpowers just goes on and on.  He also got a couple against Scotland.  There's a distinct absence of top notch teams in the list of who he has scored against.
		
Click to expand...

I count 5 at a push - two against Brazil 1 against Argentina and Holland but all four in friendlies and one against Uruguay in WC 

A few against Croatia who are the next level down


----------



## Fish (Sep 5, 2015)

1 dodgy penalty that nobody knows why it was given or the player booked and 1 own goal, really impressive this, not!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 5, 2015)

Like I put, Rooney would not be my choice as Englands greatest striker, is was more about the romantiscm of some of these previous greats and trying to compare, Greaves did nothing on the World stage but some on here threw that at Rooney, none of these players choose who they play against and now were getting, "they didn't play as many qualifiers in them days" so in reverse how many more goals could Rooney have scored if he'd played in as many friendlies.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 5, 2015)

I get the point the OP makes and it's a valid and well researched one. However I still find him obnoxious and wish Lineker had been given the chance to kick on and undoubtedly beaten the record. Nonetheless well done to him. Still a fine feat


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 5, 2015)

Fish said:



			1 dodgy penalty that nobody knows why it was given or the player booked and 1 own goal, really impressive this, not!!
		
Click to expand...

But they're unbeaten and Roy is a very nice man.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 5, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			But they're unbeaten and Roy is a very nice man.
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure you're not  a "bitterblue" in disguise? &#128540;


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 5, 2015)

I like Rooney but he's not the greatest England striker for me. His performances in tournaments since '04 have been very poor, that said I can't think of a player over the last 10years or so to have had good tournaments so he's not alone there.

Shearer and Lineker for me.


----------



## Fish (Sep 5, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			But they're unbeaten and Roy is a very nice man.
		
Click to expand...

and if you put him in a suit he'd still grunt...:smirk:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 5, 2015)

Fish said:



			Quite simply the words Rooney & greatest just don't sit right with me, his _gross_ goals against the amount of games he's played is like saying that my nett scores make me a better golfer than a 6 handicapper playing to an average of 10, they simply don't equate with each other, I'd also take the person into account also, everyone else who's been mentioned are/were all round gentlemen IMO on and mainly off the park, Rooney is a petulant toe rag at times on and off the park :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Fish my old mate, you've been here long enough to know that you can only use phrases like petulant toe rag or suggestions that he might not be an all-round gentleman against John Terry, everyone else gets a pass, particularly Ryan Giggs.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			But they're unbeaten and Roy is a very nice man.
		
Click to expand...

Chin Scratching Master 

I expect the big guns are running scared


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 5, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I like Rooney but he's not the greatest England striker for me. His performances in tournaments since '04 have been very poor, that said I can't think of a player over the last 10years or so to have had good tournaments so he's not alone there.

Shearer and Lineker for me.
		
Click to expand...

Shearer and Lineker for me too, probably age related as well, too young to have seen Greaves or Charlton play.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Chin Scratching Master 

I expect the big guns are running scared
		
Click to expand...

They'll get knocked out by a formidable Northern Ireland side and he'll still get a new contract :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 5, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Fish my old mate, you've been here long enough to know that you can only use phrases like petulant toe rag or suggestions that he might not be an all-round gentleman against John Terry, everyone else gets a pass, particularly Ryan Giggs.
		
Click to expand...

Rightly so as well....


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 5, 2015)

yeh england are that good even wales are ranked higher than them


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 5, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Shearer and Lineker for me too, probably age related as well, too young to have seen Greaves or Charlton play.
		
Click to expand...

Nah not having that, you're defo  early 50's :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 5, 2015)

Fish said:



			and if you put him in a suit he'd still grunt...:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Come on fishy, he deserves the chance, just look at the great job he done at Inter, Fulham, West Brom and Blackburn. And don't forget how badly he was treated by those nasty scousers :blah: :blah:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 5, 2015)

Good to see Walcott looking sharp
6 . 0 now , and a great goal by Harry

But it is San Marino......


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 5, 2015)

Shearer the best I've seen, not seen Charlton or Greaves play. Rooney not far away, but not the player he was when he burst onto the scene in 2004 for England. If he'd played with that freedom throughout his England career he could have been an ATG. Looked like he was going to score every time he picked up the ball at Euro 2004, not many England players have ever looked as good as Rooney at that tournament.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 5, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Good to see Walcott looking sharp
6 . 0 now , and a great goal by Harry

But it is San Marino......
		
Click to expand...

You can only beat what's in front of you to be fair. Kane's finish was delightful.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 5, 2015)

It's only San Marino but still unbeaten and qualified with three games to go and no England side has done that in any qualifying campaign so Hodgson must be getting a few things right. I just wish our big names would all show up in the finals and play as they can. Maybe then we'll get of a group again. We all know we'll never win anything but a QF would be nice for a change and surely we are capable of that


----------



## Fish (Sep 5, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Shearer the best I've seen, not seen Charlton or Greaves play. Rooney not far away, but not the player he was when he burst onto the scene in 2004 for England. If he'd played with that freedom throughout his England career he could have been an ATG. Looked like he was going to score every time he picked up the ball at Euro 2004, *not many England players have ever looked as good as Rooney at that tournament*.
		
Click to expand...

Shearer and Gascoigne were both really exiting to watch in 96


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2015)

The fever pitch running up to the EC will be unbearable as Woy's Unbeaten Lions roar into the Champs !! Followed by the expected limp withdrawal as they bumble out at the group or first KO round stage


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The fever pitch running up to the EC will be unbearable as Woy's Unbeaten Lions roar into the Champs !! Followed by the expected limp withdrawal as they bumble out at the group or first KO round stage
		
Click to expand...

Your anti-Hodgson rants show no signs of letting up. Not really relevant to Rooney being the best ever striker????


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 5, 2015)

I see the Liverpool fans are still very bitter towards Roy.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 5, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Nah not having that, you're defo  early 50's :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

52, 6 when Greaves left West Ham and 9 when Charlton left Utd, first match I went to at Goodison FA Cup against Spurs 1972 (lost 2-0)


----------



## Fish (Sep 5, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Your anti-Hodgson rants show no signs of letting up. Not really relevant to Rooney being the best ever striker????
		
Click to expand...

Its one thing calling people Maureen & Brenda but mocking a speech impediment is just damn right rude IMO, not surprising though.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 5, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Your anti-Hodgson rants show no signs of letting up. Not really relevant to Rooney being the best ever striker????
		
Click to expand...

You did bring up the fact they're unbeaten in Qualifying first TBF.



Fish said:



			Shearer and Gascoigne were both really exiting to watch in 96
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. First tournament I remember watching, and they were both excellent. Remember us giving Holland a hammering, first match I remember watching. Rooney in 2004 was electric though, so raw and put defenders under so much pressure. Became a completely different player under Ferguson.


----------



## c1973 (Sep 5, 2015)

Everyone one knows England's greatest striker was Nick Jarvis.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 5, 2015)

At least when charlton scored his goals for England he had his own hair......


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 5, 2015)

Fish said:



			Its one thing calling people Maureen & Brenda but mocking a speech impediment is just damn right rude IMO, not surprising though.
		
Click to expand...

Haha come fishy let's not get silly now Mr Hodgson is a full on knob. He gets a very easy ride off the media and fans.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 5, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Your anti-Hodgson rants show no signs of letting up. Not really relevant to Rooney being the best ever striker????
		
Click to expand...

You post a lot of irrelevant rubbish  in threads Homer, let's not spoil a thread for personal points scoring eh.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 5, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			I see the Liverpool fans are still very bitter towards Roy.
		
Click to expand...

Are you surprised?


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 5, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			52, 6 when Greaves left West Ham and 9 when Charlton left Utd, first match I went to at Goodison FA Cup against Spurs 1972 (lost 2-0)
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever see them win?? :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Sep 5, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha come fishy let's not get silly now Mr Hodgson is a full on knob. He gets a very easy ride off the media and fans.
		
Click to expand...

That may well be, but mocking a personal affliction is a bridge too far IMO, whether we think he's a knob or not, and his employers have put him in this position after all, we should concentrate our disapproval more towards them shouldn't we?


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 5, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It's only San Marino but still unbeaten and qualified with three games to go and no England side has done that in any qualifying campaign so Hodgson must be getting a few things right. I just wish our big names would all show up in the finals and play as they can. Maybe then we'll get of a group again. We all know we'll never win anything but a QF would be nice for a change and surely we are capable of that
		
Click to expand...

Wheres the relevance to the op?

Funny how you keep having digs at others when I can safely say most people on here say you get on their wick the most.

Just like your posts in the "I played today" thread.

No-one cares what you did if you did not play.
If you want to have digs at others get your house in order first.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 5, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Are you surprised?
		
Click to expand...

I think it should be Roy that's bitter towards Liverpool if anything. 
He never stood a chance.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Are you surprised?
		
Click to expand...

Not worth going through it all again mate - :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 5, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			At least when charlton scored his goals for England he had his own hair......
		
Click to expand...

Does this count as personal points scoring,eh


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 5, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Have you ever see them win?? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Yes........Pre-Season 72-73, Everton 7 - Everton Reserves 0 &#128515;


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 5, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			I think it should be Roy that's bitter towards Liverpool if anything. 
He never stood a chance.
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure his Â£3m severance pay will erase the bitterness if he had any. 

He had a chance, shame it was 4 months too long but hey ho.  I better not carry on with this as I don't want Homer getting upset because this post isn't relevant to OP.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 5, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Does this count as personal points scoring,eh
		
Click to expand...

Only stating facts.....


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 5, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm pretty sure his Â£3m severance pay will erase the bitterness if he had any. 

He had a chance, shame it was 4 months too long but hey ho.  I better not carry on with this as I don't want Homer getting upset because this post isn't relevant to OP.
		
Click to expand...

It's OK mate, started a new thread ðŸ‘


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 5, 2015)

Fish said:



			That may well be, but mocking a personal affliction is a bridge too far IMO, whether we think he's a knob or not, and his employers have put him in this position after all, we should concentrate our disapproval more towards them shouldn't we?
		
Click to expand...

Like the FA are going to listen


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 5, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			It's OK mate, started a new thread &#128077;
		
Click to expand...


No please not this again :rant:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 5, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			No please not this again :rant:
		
Click to expand...

Any other requests? Was thinking of a Roy Hodgson - Who The Hell in the FA Appointed him. &#128515;


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 5, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm pretty sure his Â£3m severance pay will erase the bitterness if he had any. 

He had a chance, shame it was 4 months too long but hey ho.  I better not carry on with this as I don't want Homer getting upset because this post isn't relevant to OP.
		
Click to expand...

Any chance of you lot losing the bitterness towards him anytime soon? 

Can't see it tbh.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 5, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Any chance of you lot losing the bitterness towards him anytime soon? 

Can't see it tbh.
		
Click to expand...

No. Never.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 5, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			No. Never.
		
Click to expand...

Not surprised one bit.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 5, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			No. Never.
		
Click to expand...

Enough now, this is off topic, I suggest you take your bitterness to the correct thread&#128540;


----------



## paddyc (Sep 5, 2015)

Not for me. Not enough goals against the top teams in qualifiers and finals. Lineker top scorer in 86 world cup another 4 in 90 world cup.
Although not a better all round player than Rooney he he was goal poacher and a box player and scored in the big games.
Shearer was a class act and could score great goals and messy goals and I would have him in my all time England team.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 6, 2015)

Owen Gole is also England's joint top scorer


----------



## evahakool (Sep 6, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Starting off I don't believe Rooney is Englands greatest striker, to me Lineker or Shearer would get the shout, regardless of goals scored.
But for those mentioning Greaves and Charlton and the quality of the opposition they both played when we had the Home internationals every year. Nearly 25% of Greaves international appearances were against the home Nations and a lot of his goals came against Scotland, N Ireland and Wales season after season, he scored hat tricks against Luxembourg, played in England teams that put 6 past Switzerland, 9 past Scotland, 6 past Norway, 8 past N Ireland. *He only scored 4 goals in actual World/European cups and 3 came against Luxembourg*
Over 30% of Charlton's goals came against the Home Nations. *Only 14 of Charlton's goals came in Competition and 5 of them were against Luxembourg*.

*Wayne Rooney has scored 34 Goals in World/European Comps*

Click to expand...


Many of Rooneys goals were against opposition on a par with the home countries in the era that Greaves played , it's difficult to compare players from different eras but IMO if Greaves had played the same number of games as Rooney in any time frame he would be way ahead of him in terms of goals.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2015)

evahakool said:



			Many of Rooneys goals were against opposition on a par with the home countries in the era that Greaves played , it's difficult to compare players from different eras but IMO if Greaves had played the same number of games as Rooney in any time frame he would be way ahead of him in terms of goals.
		
Click to expand...

Not doubting Greaves ability, but the same could be said in reverse, the scorelines in Greavsie's day seems to suggest the home nations were a lot worse.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 6, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Not doubting Greaves ability, but the same could be said in reverse, the scorelines in Greavsie's day seems to suggest the home nations were a lot worse.
		
Click to expand...

Or that greaves played in a much better team....

impossible to really tell for anyone who's not watched the. Both play quite a few times. 

Personally i think rooney is harshly treated because he was touted as the next best thing and messi and ronaldo have taken game to another level completely. 
Hed still grace most top teams Imo.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 8, 2015)

Thank god he's got the record and we can move on from all the hot air these commentators and "experts" have spouted about it. About time he did it in a major final when it counts


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 8, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Thank god he's got the record and we can move on from all the hot air these commentators and "experts" have spouted about it. About time he did it in a major final when it counts
		
Click to expand...

You sound like Phil about Hodgson&#128540;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 8, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			You sound like Phil about Hodgson&#128540;
		
Click to expand...

Not at all. It's just that from kick off until he scored it was all they talked about even when the game was going on. At least we can get back to listening to them droning on about something equally inane. Where have all the good commentators and pundits gone?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 8, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not at all. It's just that from kick off until he scored it was all they talked about even when the game was going on. At least we can get back to listening to them droning on about something equally inane. Where have all the good commentators and pundits gone?
		
Click to expand...

Mate, if you watched the game you've just witnessed history, first player to score 50 goals for England, the game was a nothing as we'd qualified, what did you expect them to talk about?


----------



## richart (Sep 8, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Mate, if you watched the game you've just witnessed history, first player to score 50 goals for England, the game was a nothing as we'd qualified, what did you expect them to talk about?
		
Click to expand...

 Agree, the record has stood for something like 45 years. Beats talking about your latest round or the size of holes.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 9, 2015)

Who were England playing during Charlton's era, and who have England been playing during Rooney's time with England? Granted, Rooney can only score against what's in front of him but I hardly think the San Marino's and Andorra's  he's faced equate to England's regular opposition of 40yrs ago. 50 goals, over 30 of which have been in competitive matches but, for me, its rather hollow compared to Charlton's feats.

Maybe when Rooney reaches 60 or 70 goals...


----------



## Imurg (Sep 9, 2015)

At the end of the day it's nigh on impossible to compare eras in anything.
Can we not just celebrate that he has become the leading scorer?
Why does there have to be a best....?


----------



## SatchFan (Sep 9, 2015)

Just use Highest Scorer instead of Greatest and it avoids all the boring comparisons.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 9, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Who were England playing during Charlton's era, and who have England been playing during Rooney's time with England? Granted, Rooney can only score against what's in front of him but I hardly think the San Marino's and Andorra's  he's faced equate to England's regular opposition of 40yrs ago. 50 goals, over 30 of which have been in competitive matches but, for me, its rather hollow compared to Charlton's feats.

Maybe when Rooney reaches 60 or 70 goals...
		
Click to expand...

We still played Luxembourg and the home nations regularly in Charltons era. We were winning them games 5/6/7/8 nil. There were just as poor teams back then. Just time has passed and nostalgia clues the mind. Just like when people talk of golfs of a forgotten era and claim them better than any of today's offerings.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm old enough to have lived and watched through both careers and, quite honestly, they have both done equally well. Charlton played pretty much the same role all the time whereas Rooney has played in various positions but to judge one better than the other, for me, is not only impossible but pointless. I do think records are made to be broken though!


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Sep 9, 2015)

Joe Baker.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 9, 2015)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/row-zed/wayne-rooneys-international-goal-record-6408848


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 9, 2015)

For me, in the people I've watched, it is Gary Lineker.  He has the best ratio of goals per game, scored in the top competitions (1990 World Cup) and would have undoubtedly beaten the record of Graham Taylor hadn't fallen out of love with him.  

Shearer and Owens after that as again they have performed in major tournaments.  Rooney is a great player but not England's greatest ever striker.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 9, 2015)

Adi2Dassler said:



			Joe Baker.
		
Click to expand...

Guessing with his strong Scottish accent there may have been some communication 'issues' ...

Only a handful of games for England so hard to judge...

Got around 100 goals in about 150 games, for the Arsenal, so certainly knew where the back of the net was...
Did have his autograph but got 'mislaid' in a house move along with most of my footie memorabilia from my schooldays... Never quite forgiven my OH for that...


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 16, 2016)

At this moment in time I am thinking he is the greatest ever plank.

He is captain of England's football team, God knows why. How does he behave. He gets bladdered on the night of the Scotland victory and shows his big fat shrek face at a wedding.
so a couple of months after the big fat Sam episode he gives the gutter press more Rammel to write. He is as thick as pig muck.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 16, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			At this moment in time I am thinking he is the greatest ever plank.

He is captain of England's football team, God knows why. How does he behave. He gets bladdered on the night of the Scotland victory and shows his big fat shrek face at a wedding.
so a couple of months after the big fat Sam episode he gives the gutter press more Rammel to write. He is as thick as pig muck.
		
Click to expand...

Bloke has beers and gets drunk at wedding! Sounds normal to me, why shouldn't he have a beer or 2 after a good win. Nothing story, typical of that sh1te paper.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 16, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Bloke has beers and gets drunk at wedding! Sounds normal to me, why shouldn't he have a beer or 2 after a good win. Nothing story, typical of that sh1te paper.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly my thoughts. 

Think Tashy may be letting his blue moon glasses lead his opinion there.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 16, 2016)

Sorry, proper, serious athletes don't get in the state that Rooney is in. They just don't.  And he isn't in the best shape of his life either. The time to get bladdered is after you retire. You think Mourinho is happy with this?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 16, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			Sorry, proper, serious athletes don't get in the state that Rooney is in. They just don't.  And he isn't in the best shape of his life either. The time to get bladdered is after you retire. You think Mourinho is happy with this?
		
Click to expand...

Apparently it appears he wasn't actually "bladdered" - it seems the article in that rag was embellishing the truth just a bit


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 16, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Apparently it appears he wasn't actually "bladdered" - it seems the article in that rag was embellishing the truth just a bit
		
Click to expand...

Then don't give them the opportunity. It's not hard,  and he is old enough to know better.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 16, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			Then don't give them the opportunity. It's not hard,  and he is old enough to know better.
		
Click to expand...

Do they have to become saints hiding away ?

Or should we just not ignore the gutter press 

By forcing people to not act like natural people the gutter press win 

He just had a few drinks after a win - and that disgusting rag turned it into a story that people lap up


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 16, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			Then don't give them the opportunity. It's not hard,  and he is old enough to know better.
		
Click to expand...

What about the morals of the people who supplied the picture?
He turned professional at 16, you're suggesting he doesn't relax and have a beer or 2 too many for over 20 years?, 8 days till his next game so easily recoverable. Rather have characters than robots in the sport


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 16, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do they have to become saints hiding away ?

Or should we just not ignore the gutter press 

By forcing people to not act like natural people the gutter press win 

He just had a few drinks after a win - and that disgusting rag turned it into a story that people lap up
		
Click to expand...

So he has " unreservedly" apologised for having a late night, just having a couple of drinks and a game of scrabble. Really.  Now lets get one thing straight. I could not give two hoots if he has had a drink or skin full at home with Coleen and had a night of rumpy pumpy. The point is, he did it for all the world to see. He is thick. English football is embarrassing at the Moment. We don't even have a bloody manager or have you forgot that. English football is on its Spoty botty, and the captain who is the most senior member of that squad, the one that younger players look up to, and that is the example he sets. My thoughts on him in this instance are because he has been a plank. 
Yesterday when he donated his Scotland shirt to a child who is terminal is the Rooney we want to see. Not one bladdered.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 16, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			So he has " unreservedly" apologised for having a late night, just having a couple of drinks and a game of scrabble. Really.  Now lets get one thing straight. I could not give two hoots if he has had a drink or skin full at home with Coleen and had a night of rumpy pumpy. The point is, he did it for all the world to see. He is thick. English football is embarrassing at the Moment. We don't even have a bloody manager or have you forgot that. English football is on its Spoty botty, and the captain who is the most senior member of that squad, the one that younger players look up to, and that is the example he sets. My thoughts on him in this instance are because he has been a plank. 
Yesterday when he donated his Scotland shirt to a child who is terminal is the Rooney we want to see. Not one bladdered.
		
Click to expand...

So it's only when he's publucly bladdered he's thick? In private it's OK, that still doesn't excuse the toilet paper from publishing it, Why did they publish, probably because some low life wanted to make a quick few quid, he wasn't in a public place, he was at a private location.
I'd of been annoyed if it had been before the game.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 16, 2016)

If you read this about Stan Bowles, Rodney Marsh, Frank Worthington in the 70's, it would be "proper footballers, and they were all characters too".


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 17, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			So he has " unreservedly" apologised for having a late night, just having a couple of drinks and a game of scrabble. Really.  Now lets get one thing straight. I could not give two hoots if he has had a drink or skin full at home with Coleen and had a night of rumpy pumpy. The point is, he did it for all the world to see. He is thick. English football is embarrassing at the Moment. We don't even have a bloody manager or have you forgot that. English football is on its Spoty botty, and the captain who is the most senior member of that squad, the one that younger players look up to, and that is the example he sets. My thoughts on him in this instance are because he has been a plank. 
Yesterday when he donated his Scotland shirt to a child who is terminal is the Rooney we want to see. Not one bladdered.
		
Click to expand...

The FA have told him to apologise , they have shown the same spineless attitude they normally do 

He had a night out for goodness sake , he didn't do anything embarrassing, he didn't smash anything up , he didn't drive a golf buggy around the grove , he had a few drinks and allowed a few guests to take a few selfies with him. What exactly did he do wrong - nothing , nothing illegal, cops weren't called , wedding guests or hotel didn't complain

It should only matter if he was playing a game the next day but he wasn't - in fact not for another week 

The reaction is pathetic - expected from the gutter press - that toilet paper have created a story out of nothing and people have sucked it up like they do with that rag


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 17, 2016)

I don't have any time for any of the read tops least of all anything Murdoch, but he is supposedly a professional athlete so why shouldn't he respect his body as most others do? How many other professional athletes do you see out like that? 

The problem really is more a societal thing, with so many adults saying a "good night out" is getting bladdered. So whilst I don't agree with his actions as someone who is an "athlete", he is no different in his actions and outlook than the vast majority of this country. That is the bigger worry.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 17, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			Sorry, proper, serious athletes don't get in the state that Rooney is in. They just don't.  And he isn't in the best shape of his life either. The time to get bladdered is after you retire. You think Mourinho is happy with this?
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


a one off?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 17, 2016)

Probably not his smartest move as the captain, whether it's a night off or not, but not the crime of the century either and irresponsible reporting by the paper. The apology is another insincere platitude forced by the FA trying to wield non-existant power.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 17, 2016)

pbrown7582 said:



			:thup:


a one off? 

Click to expand...

excactly murph and exactly mr brown


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 17, 2016)

He was still on England duty wasn't he? Doesn't matter if the game was 2 days or 2 weeks away to me, he's a professional sportsman and should act so. Tbh it didn't surprise me one bit, he's always looked a bit chunky throughout his career, like he's never really taken fitness seriously.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 17, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			He was still on England duty wasn't he? Doesn't matter if the game was 2 days or 2 weeks away to me, he's a professional sportsman and should act so. Tbh it didn't surprise me one bit, he's always looked a bit chunky throughout his career, like he's never really taken fitness seriously.
		
Click to expand...

All the squad were given permission to relax and have a drink, was he bladdered or tipsy or drunk, we'll never know, but to suddenly start judging a footballer for having a few pints is ridiculous imo. 
I take it no other professional sportsmen or women relax after a win and all go home straight to bed after taking their vitamins and carrot juice.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 17, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			excactly murph and exactly mr brown
		
Click to expand...

if that's what you want to believe!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 17, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			All the squad were given permission to relax and have a drink, was he bladdered or tipsy or drunk, we'll never know, but to suddenly start judging a footballer for having a few pints is ridiculous imo. 
I take it no other professional sportsmen or women relax after a win and all go home straight to bed after taking their vitamins and carrot juice.
		
Click to expand...

But how many professional sportsmen or women earn the however many hundreds of thousands a week he earns? Ok so a footballers career isn't that long, it's still just as long as most other sports, and being who and what he is has responsibilities.
 Whether they were given permission to relax or not is irrelevant, as a so called professional sportsman you would think he would have the nouse to avoid the controversy this kind of action and image portrays.
If he wants to join the liver bashing masses in middle age bent on creating pavement pizzas then fine, but do it after you have stopped playing or at least away from the public eye and the popular press they love to use.


----------



## User62651 (Nov 17, 2016)

Not Englands best striker
Greaves, Shearer, Charlton, Lineker all better.
Have felt Rooney's been off the pace a bit for a few years now, that yard he's lost has made him half the player he was. As an athlete age 30 he shouldn't be getting drunk at weddings, would Ronaldo do that - never. He is heavier than he should be too. At Â£300k a week he owes his employer and fans everything he has so should be in absolute prime physical condition which means watching his diet carefully, he's clearly not and his play reflects it.....imo.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 17, 2016)

Can't we somehow shoe horn Mourinho being a big fat moaner into this.....


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 17, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Not Englands best striker
Greaves, Shearer, Charlton, Lineker all better.
Have felt Rooney's been off the pace a bit for a few years now, that yard he's lost has made him half the player he was. As an athlete age 30 he shouldn't be getting drunk at weddings, would Ronaldo do that - never. He is heavier than he should be too. At Â£300k a week he owes his employer and fans everything he has so should be in absolute prime physical condition which means watching his diet carefully, he's clearly not and his play reflects it.....imo.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately he is above them all in terms of goals scored, so statistically he is Englands greatest ever Striker, whether people think he was a better player is a matter of opinion.
Jimmy Greaves wasn't exactly tee total during his playing days.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 17, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			So he has " unreservedly" apologised for having a late night, just having a couple of drinks and a game of scrabble. Really.  Now lets get one thing straight. I could not give two hoots if he has had a drink or skin full at home with Coleen and had a night of rumpy pumpy. The point is, he did it for all the world to see. He is thick. English football is embarrassing at the Moment. We don't even have a bloody manager or have you forgot that. English football is on its Spoty botty, and the captain who is the most senior member of that squad, the one that younger players look up to, and that is the example he sets. My thoughts on him in this instance are because he has been a plank. 
Yesterday when he donated his Scotland shirt to a child who is terminal is the Rooney we want to see. Not one bladdered.
		
Click to expand...

Imo where he is atm in his career he should have been at home,not because I'm saying he cant drink but to get back in the first team at Utd and playing for England and not being the fittest he should be looking after himself better.

I don't believe the younger players are actually looking up to him he does not set the best example.

Of course he could have been more embarrassing and done a hair advert for head and shoulders like your past keeper or an advert for skin care products like the Liverpool team now that's embarrassing[well paid yes]but embarrassing.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 17, 2016)

If he was on the top of his form and pace, I couldn't care less. He's not, and maybe he should be doing the right things to get himself back up there if he's got any professionalism about him.

As for was he the greatest ever? Think its been said before, his goal scoring record speaks for itself. For all those that think otherwise, forget the personality and who he's played for and then ask yourself that question. I don't like the guy but I think he deserves to be mentioned in the same breath as the Linikers of the world.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 17, 2016)

Wait, a grown man had a few drinks at a time that would have zero impact on his ability to do his job?

TAKE HIS HEAD!


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 17, 2016)

Hey imagine if he'd started hitting a DJ. Now THAT would be scandal...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 17, 2016)

He is a bit of a Ricky Hatton. Doesn't really embrace the full professional aspect of modern sport but has enough natural talent and works hard enough when required to reach a certain, and pretty significant level. Not absolute top because either the talent is not quite there or because they wont put that extra in that makes the difference. As others have said, would you see Messi, Ronaldo, Iniesta etc in that position? No is the answer. 

Personally, at this stage in his career I don't think it makes a big difference other than he should know by now to not get caught in that position. Hugely naive more than anything else. He even posed for the picture for heavens sake. Savvy up man.

Kellfire - Cup of tea at the ready. It really is too easy to bait the poor lambs with that one. Who'll be first to bite?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 17, 2016)

No mention of the alleged other 10 players out till 4:30am.
Messi wouldn't be in this position, he's far too busy fiddling his taxes.
Klopp's response to this Rooney saga was very good.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 17, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			No mention of the alleged other 10 players out till 4:30am.
.
		
Click to expand...


all following the captains orders, the bad ones are the ones who went home..........


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 17, 2016)

pbrown7582 said:



			all following the captains orders, the sad ones are the ones who went home..........
		
Click to expand...

Fixed it for you :rofl:


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 17, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He is a bit of a Ricky Hatton. Doesn't really embrace the full professional aspect of modern sport but has enough natural talent and works hard enough when required to reach a certain, and pretty significant level. Not absolute top because either the talent is not quite there or because they wont put that extra in that makes the difference. As others have said, would you see Messi, Ronaldo, Iniesta etc in that position? No is the answer. 

Personally, at this stage in his career I don't think it makes a big difference other than he should know by now to not get caught in that position. Hugely naive more than anything else. He even posed for the picture for heavens sake. Savvy up man.

Kellfire - Cup of tea at the ready. It really is too easy to bait the poor lambs with that one. Who'll be first to bite?
		
Click to expand...


Totally agree LT with what you said, however re Messi, Ronaldo and iniesta. I don't think they would go out on a session. Is that to do with attitudes abroad or what. When I first started having a go at shrek, He unreservedly apologised. If he is one of an alleged ten players that stayed out (til 5.00am&#128563  why. Another thing I have found ironic is in the last couple of days Shrek has been pushing for Southgate to be the manager. He has an odd way of showing his support.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 17, 2016)

I think there is a different mentality in the British game, maybe a stubborn throwback to a previous era and I think that while there are exceptions who were consummate professionals, there is the still an underlying feeling that many of the top players don't take as full care of themselves as they could.  It's something you don't tend to see so much from the Germans, Spanish etc


----------



## Fish (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm totally professional and always take any meets and comps seriously by always having an early night and never  stay out drinking or having a potentially dodgy ruby.......























Tonight Mathew, I'm going to be Billy Liar &#128540;&#128540;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 17, 2016)

Fish said:



			I'm totally professional and always take any meets and comps seriously by always having an early night and never  stay out drinking or having a potentially dodgy ruby.....

Tonight Mathew, I'm going to be Billy Liar &#63004;&#63004;&#62978;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

Pants on fire


----------



## One Planer (Nov 17, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The FA have told him to apologise , they have shown the same spineless attitude they normally do 

He had a night out for goodness sake , he didn't do anything embarrassing, he didn't smash anything up , he didn't drive a golf buggy around the grove , he had a few drinks and allowed a few guests to take a few selfies with him. What exactly did he do wrong - nothing , nothing illegal, cops weren't called , wedding guests or hotel didn't complain

It should only matter if he was playing a game the next day but he wasn't - in fact not for another week 

The reaction is pathetic - expected from the gutter press - that toilet paper have created a story out of nothing and people have sucked it up like they do with that rag
		
Click to expand...

Not very often I agree with you Phil, but word for word, I couldn't have written that any better. 

:thup:


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 17, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The FA have told him to apologise , they have shown the same spineless attitude they normally do 

He had a night out for goodness sake , he didn't do anything embarrassing, he didn't smash anything up , he didn't drive a golf buggy around the grove , he had a few drinks and allowed a few guests to take a few selfies with him. What exactly did he do wrong - nothing , nothing illegal, cops weren't called , wedding guests or hotel didn't complain

It should only matter if he was playing a game the next day but he wasn't - in fact not for another week 

The reaction is pathetic - expected from the gutter press - that toilet paper have created a story out of nothing and people have sucked it up like they do with that rag
		
Click to expand...

Great post, absolutely spot on. It's nice to see a common sense reply to some of the drivel that has been written in this thread.

I would say he's ONE of the greatest England strikers, but no one can say that he hasn't given 100% when he's  played for England, even when not playing at his best.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 17, 2016)

To be honest I think some of his performances on the pitch recently have been more embarrassing than when he did at the wedding.  Kind of none story about a footballer whose best days are behind him.  He had his moments but was found wanting far too often in major tournaments to ever be classed as one of England's best.  Possibly gets in the top 15 to 20 at best, but that's about it for me.

And as for the 100%, I give 100% when I play golf.  But I'm still rubbish.  Which is a polite way of saying I expect a lot more than 'tries very hard' from alleged top strikers.


----------



## freddielong (Nov 18, 2016)

The guy is done, chunky guy whos game was built on speed and power was always going to end sooner than the average career.

Maureen whining at the FA for allowing Rooney to drink, er hello he is an adult I think he is the one who decided to drink he wasn't forced.


----------



## Golfmmad (Nov 18, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			To be honest I think some of his performances on the pitch recently have been more embarrassing than when he did at the wedding.  Kind of none story about a footballer whose best days are behind him.  He had his moments but was found wanting far too often in major tournaments to ever be classed as one of England's best.  Possibly gets in the top 15 to 20 at best, but that's about it for me.

And as for the 100%, I give 100% when I play golf.  But I'm still rubbish.  Which is a polite way of saying I expect a lot more than 'tries very hard' from alleged top strikers.
		
Click to expand...

What a load of tosh!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 18, 2016)

freddielong said:



			The guy is done, chunky guy whos game was built on speed and power was always going to end sooner than the average career.

Maureen whining at the FA for allowing Rooney to drink, er hello he is an adult I think he is the one who decided to drink he wasn't forced.
		
Click to expand...

The guy is at the end of the career. Simple. He's lost his speed, doesn't know where he wants to play. I think Mourinho moaning is par for the course with him and his long running feud with the FA.


----------

